

Sorry - have to ask: how do you post things to the ask section? - goodlab

I posted a couple of things without urls and they went into the new section.
======
bobds
I think you need a minimum of four upvotes to be listed in the Ask section.
Also, they are not mutually exclusive, your thread could be on the newest
page, the ask page and the homepage at the same time.

------
timf
If your URL-less item gets voted up, it will appear in the ask section. It
works like the home page except items with URLs are filtered out.

~~~
goodlab
thanks!

